# Hydnopora Pix!



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

A couple of nice pics of my new Hydnopora colony









Ignore the bare spots, it had been a bit neglected at the LFS, so where its all bare now used to be covered in a thick mat of bubble algae.(which i removed most of before i dunked it in)

Second picture shows what I believe is either new Poylps or branches coming, not sure which, but ive only had it a little more than a week so i would say its doing good in my tank.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

A battle has begun!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Keep us updated.......


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

i dont understand wahts happening


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Bacon Of Time said:


> i dont understand wahts happening


The Hydnopora is stinging the crap out of the star polyps.
If you look carefully you can even see one of the Hydno's sweepers still lingering on the GSP mat.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They do that? That might explain some of the damage to one of my corals that has always been doing great. I thought it might be because my light has degraded.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Lock cool but Im not much of a salt guy.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> They do that? That might explain some of the damage to one of my corals that has always been doing great. I thought it might be because my light has degraded.


Aye indeed it could.
Hydnoporas are known to have one of the most potent coral vs coral stings of all corals.
On the upside it has very short sweeper tentacles.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Bacon Of Time said:


> i dont understand wahts happening


Coral warfare.

I have a paly that keeps stinging my gsp and preventing it from advancing towards it.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> i dont understand wahts happening


Coral warfare.

I have a paly that keeps stinging my gsp and preventing it from advancing towards it.
[/quote]

Well thats comforting to know, i have a small group of Palys myself on the same rock as the GSP that i have been a bit concerned about for the future.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> i dont understand wahts happening


*Coral warfare. 
*
I have a paly that keeps stinging my gsp and preventing it from advancing towards it.
[/quote]

thats a great way to describe it


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Wee little update.

Hydno been very cranky as of late after having done "major" re-aquascaping about a week ago.
Ended up getting a bit of tissue loss so i amputated part of the colony.

Here a pic of the affected area, thought Tissue Necrosis first but it seemed like it was actually "eating itself"
These tendrils/filaments would retract back to their polyps when tapped on.
But playing it safe i removed it, and whatever was happening seems to have stopped on the amputated part as well, so i guess i got a frag now.









However, the mother colony seems to have opened the biggest can of whoop-ass to date on the GSP after the fragging.

















And a close up for the extra gooey details.


----------

